# First betta tank!



## caseyquek (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a Red male superdelta and a blue female halfmoon plakat. i got them both for 18USD (i did the conversion). im in singapore btw. They are not paired and i have to pair them myself! i will post more update on them


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Are you planning to breed them?


----------



## caseyquek (Dec 20, 2013)

*i plan on breeding them*

the male superdelta made a bubblenest fairly quicky in the small tank. i am moving them to a breeding tank.


----------



## caseyquek (Dec 20, 2013)

*breeding tank*

i have completed the breeding tank too. i have 4 fish tanks at home. Housing guppies, and all sorts of tetras, molly, angel fish. i took some plants out and placed them in the breeding tank. 

information:
20 Gallon Tank
No filter. i dont know if this is good or bad, but i have time to clean up every now and then advice me on this please!


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Note: When you mix their color the frys will be mostly multicolor so yeah


----------



## caseyquek (Dec 20, 2013)

jayr232 said:


> Note: When you mix their color the frys will be mostly multicolor so yeah


 YES! i hope they will turn out well! the male is making loads of bubbles! the female seems ready. but her belly isnt that big yet... im not sure if i should release the female.. the female is also flaring at the male too. 

first photo is the bubblenest..
second photo is the update of both of them

can someone advice me on what type of betta fry will appear from a HMPK and superdelta thanks!:-D


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Well Halfmoon is recessive to SD and short tail are recessive to long tail so if you base everything on theory you will probably get the majority of your frys will be SD-DeT if youre lucky you will get some short fins or even a HM


----------



## caseyquek (Dec 20, 2013)

I need to get the BBS reday before releasing the female for mating!


----------



## caseyquek (Dec 20, 2013)

OHno. the female escaped when i was out, the male attacked the female! her fins are all torn and tattered


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh no! was she hurt much?


----------



## caseyquek (Dec 20, 2013)

annyann said:


> Oh no! was she hurt much?


ive got a photo of her in another thread! http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=3652466#post3652466


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

I see, poor girl. They typically heal fast with good water and food, They are both very beautiful so maybe it will work next time.


----------



## caseyquek (Dec 20, 2013)

annyann said:


> I see, poor girl. They typically heal fast with good water and food, They are both very beautiful so maybe it will work next time.


Hopefully!


----------

